# GT: Preseason Game 6: Suns vs. Kings 10/23



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center> * vs. * 

Sun Oct 23
7:00pm
<center>


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=209505


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center>Kings buzz 



> Today: Vs. Phoenix in Fresno - For a day, Fresno State takes second place on the sports totem pole in Bulldog town.


*Sacramento Kings (3-2) vs. Phoenix Suns (3-2)
Save Mart Center, Sunday October 23rd, 2005
7:00 PT, CSN-Sacramento *

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Peja Stojakovic/Bonzi Wells/Mike Bibby 





































Kurt Thomas/Shawn Marion/James Jones/Raja Bell/Steve Nash

Suns board game thread 
*</center>


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

GO KINGS!!! :banana:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Grant and Jerry are saying that the young guys will play a majority of the minutes tonight.

Price and Flores to play a lot at the PG, and Martin is starting at SG.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Not a lot of people at the game tonight  

You would think more would be there since it is the only NBA game in Fresno all year...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

KT is starting at PF...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja's looking good...10 Pts, 2/3 3P

20-20, 2:15 left in the 1st.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

After 1,

Suns 26
Kings 22


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Holy ****...Skinner just viciously blocked Marion.

Watch for this on the highlights...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja, Miller, Bibby didn't start the second half. Skinner is looking good, offensively, both passing and shooting.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

From what I'm hearing Cisco is taking to many shots and not passing the ball, fans are saying he should slow down a little bit. For anyone that has watched him play this pre-season is this the case or is it blown out of proportion.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Recap 

Click the game highlights link on that article, the Skinner block is about 56 seconds in...


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Why isnt Sampson getting any time ?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Kings need to get some young shooters. All of your young players can't hit crap. 


The only shooters the Kings have are Bibby, Peja, Wells, and Miller.


Your center should not be one of the best shooters on the team..........thats sad.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Kings need to get some young shooters. All of your young players can't hit crap.
> 
> 
> The only shooters the Kings have are Bibby, Peja, Wells, and Miller.
> ...


Cisco is a great shooter and hes young. Brad Miller is the best shooting center in the leauge.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

> Kings need to get some young shooters. All of your young players can't hit crap.
> 
> 
> The only shooters the Kings have are Bibby, Peja, Wells, and Miller.
> ...


Wow. Get a clue before you post. Not every teams offense depends on 5 guys standing outside the 3 point line. And the Kings have more outisde shooting than about 28 team every season.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Wow. Get a clue before you post. Not every teams offense depends on 5 guys standing outside the 3 point line. And the Kings have more outisde shooting than about 28 team every season.


I know not every team depends on guys shooting 3s, but that doesn't change the fact that Garcia and Martin suck at shooting. 


And the Kings are not better then 28 other teams, shooting wise.


----------



## Venom_7 (Oct 20, 2005)

That block on Marion was straight up stupid. Made Marion look stupid too. :banana: I wanna be in the peja fan club too. Suns fans, I hate to think about what happens when your team cant hit 3's. Your team played against the bottom of our roster for the night, and you only won by 12. Alot of your points came from the three.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Venom_7 said:


> That block on Marion was straight up stupid. Made Marion look stupid too. :banana: I wanna be in the peja fan club too. Suns fans, I hate to think about what happens when your team cant hit 3's. Your team played against the bottom of our roster for the night, and you only won by 12. Alot of your points came from the three.


 Welcome to the board


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Sunsfan57 

A) I didn't say the Kings would be one of the best this year, I said they have been in the recent past with those same players you listed

B) Your saying Garcia is a bad shooter just goes to show that you have never seen him before yesterday. Martin is a slasher at this stage of his career, but Garcia's shot was just off. 

Man, try reading my posts before you criticize, and watching basketball occasionally. Saying insulting and untrue thing about a team just because you don't like them is a waist of space.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Anyways, back to the game. 

I was unhappy at first that the Kings gave Price a guaranteed contract, but he looked pretty good for a rookie 3rd point guard. Garcia and Martin played well despite not hitting from the outside. Nice to see Peja finally get back on track. Miller was setting him up just like Vlade used to. K9 forced a whole lot of shots, as usual. I wish Shareef would have gotten some more time, but I think it's obvious who the starter should be. Besides embarrassing Marion, Skinner played a great game. He has passed, shot, drove, and handled like a different player this preseason. He must have really put in some work during the summer. After blocking that 3 in the corner, I officially hope Sampson gets the last roster spot, he has the size and athleticsim we need, and he has a little experience too. Flores and Sandrin look like cuts to me, despite Sandrin's tip dunk. Schencher not getting a time was not a good sign, even though I like him. 

I was surprised how much the Suns played their starters against the Kings reserves. I hope Amare will come back in form because they lost a whole lot of scoring and replaced it with old and/or mediocre players, and Nash is too old to waist a whole year waiting for Stoudemire to come back.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> And the Kings are not better then 28 other teams, shooting wise.


Thats a joke cause Kings are one of the elite shooting teams in the leauge. Considering they have the best shooting pg/sf/c in the leauge.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> Thats a joke cause Kings are one of the elite shooting teams in the leauge. Considering they have the best shooting pg/sf/c in the leauge.


1) I'm not gonna comment on that. Due to the fact that information is wrong.


2) You're implying that Garcia is a streaky shooter? I hate when people use the excuse of "My shot was off" 


3) I don't hate the Kings, I'm simply implying the GMS should look for more shooters to help on the spacing. 




Anyways, Garcia was shooting the ball well against the Suns tonight. 




No hard feelings Kings fans.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Venom_7 said:


> That block on Marion was straight up stupid. Made Marion look stupid too. :banana: I wanna be in the peja fan club too. Suns fans, I hate to think about what happens when your team cant hit 3's. Your team played against the bottom of our roster for the night, and you only won by 12. Alot of your points came from the three.


We just played you again and this time your starters played more than ours.... same end result though (in fact if not for the bottom of our roster the score would have been a lot farther out of reach). 

By the way I think it was KokoTheMonkey (or SirPathwork) whoever... that said after the Suns lost Joe and Q they were no longer a threat from 3 point land. Hahah...man talk about having to eat your words.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Yeah, congratulations on winning a preseason game!! If you talk after winning a meaningless game, expectations must really be lowered in Pheonix.


----------

